# طريقة بسيطة لحساب كميات الخرسانة و حديد تسليح الاعمدة



## salahlafi (7 أبريل 2009)

ارجو الاستفادة من هذة الطريقة لكل المهندسين وسوف اقدم لكم طرق اخري لحساب كميات الخرسانة وحديد التسليح لعناصر انشائية اخرى


----------



## م.عائد (7 أبريل 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووور على جوهدك 


تحياتى ليك


----------



## مهندس رواوص (7 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم
مجهود جيد منك اخي الكريم مع تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق


----------



## hossamhmAD (7 أبريل 2009)

اللة يجازيك خير يشيخ وعقبال باقي العناصر


----------



## محمد يامن قاسم (7 أبريل 2009)

كل الشكر لك وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## م.طاهر (8 أبريل 2009)

رائع اخي الكريم بارك الله فيك


----------



## aljafry (8 أبريل 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااا جزيلااااااااااااااااااااا اخي الكريم


----------



## مهندس من الشمال (12 أبريل 2009)

ثانك يووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## salahlafi (12 أبريل 2009)

اشكر الجميع على هذا التناء وارجوا الاستفادة من هذة الطريقة و اتمنى ممن يجد اي خطاء في هذة الطريقة او يرى اي تعديل ان تعلمني به وله جزيل الشكر (و جل من لا يخطي)


----------



## شاهد بدر (13 أبريل 2009)

مشكووووووور على الموضوع الجميل


----------



## hossamhmAD (13 أبريل 2009)

الخانة الي فيها وزن الحديد المعادلة بتاعتها مقسومة علي 100 والمفروض تتقسم علي 1000 للتحويل من كجم الي مائةكدة وزن الحديد 10 اضعاف بس جزاك اللة خير ومجهود مشكور


----------



## عاشق السهر (13 أبريل 2009)

يعطيك الف عافيه وماقصرت


----------



## نبيلوف (13 أبريل 2009)

شكرا جزيلا واصل 2009


----------



## salahlafi (13 أبريل 2009)

اخي hossam وزن حديد التسليح في الجدول بالكيلو جرام ووحدة القياس المعمول بها عندنا بالقنطار لدى قسمت على 100 وليس 1000 لان القنطار 100 كجم وشكر جزيلا علي ملاحظتك اما اصناف الحديد اكثر من المطلوب ............زيادة الخير خيرين..........


----------



## Abo Fares (14 أبريل 2009)

مشكور أخي الكريم، جزاك الله خيراً.. 

تقبل تحيــــــاتي..


----------



## samiralnaqeeb (17 أبريل 2009)

بارك اللله فيك مشكوووووووووووررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## eng.emili2k5 (17 أبريل 2009)

thank u


----------



## mhwh (19 أبريل 2009)

thanks very very much


----------



## الشيخى2 (9 مايو 2010)

شكراً و*بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم.*


----------



## محمد دهشورى (9 مايو 2010)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

مشكور جداجدا وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## eng.Mo3TaZ (9 مايو 2010)

مشكـــــــــــــــــــور

" ومن يتق الله يجعل له مخرجا و يرزقه من حيث لا يحتسب" 
صدق الله العظيم​


----------



## mohammad choghari (9 مايو 2010)

البرنامج لا يفتح عندي ما السبب


----------



## علي الحداد 1980 (8 يوليو 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## علي سفل (8 يوليو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## محمد سيد2 (8 يوليو 2010)

ألف ألف ألف شكر
جزك الله كل خير


----------



## من انا (8 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## زياد أحمد رافع (8 يوليو 2010)

مشكور


----------



## ايمن عبد التواب (9 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## أبو فوزي (9 يوليو 2010)

ايش هذا؟؟؟


----------



## mdsayed (9 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا"


----------



## salahlafi (9 يوليو 2010)

*نحن في الخدمة*



أبو فوزي قال:


> ايش هذا؟؟؟



اذا لم تستوعب الطريقة يرجى الرد وشرح معنى (ايش هذا) اي ماهو الشىء الذي لم تفهمه وسوف نشرحه لك انشاء الله تعالى .مع الشكر على مشاركتك في الموضوع.


----------



## jousif hassan (10 يوليو 2010)

thanks


----------



## م.محمد احمد عافيه (10 يوليو 2010)

انا سعيد جدا بالمشاركه فى هذا المنتدى العريق 
وانا اشكر صاحب هذا الموضوع واتمنا له دوام التوفيق


----------



## eng.Mo3TaZ (10 يوليو 2010)

شكـــرا على الموضوع الجيد


----------



## اميرالرومانسية (6 أغسطس 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور اخى الكريم


----------



## ST.ENG (6 أغسطس 2010)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## مهندس عبدالله موسى (7 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا


----------



## ماجد الحسينى (7 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## حسن رحيم 79 (7 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور اخي الكريم على المجهود الكبير


----------



## م/محمد حكور (7 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور أخى الكريم
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## civil.eng.mood (7 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (9 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وفقك الله لكل خير و جعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## المهندس عيد الجنيد (9 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا لك
حبذا لو تكون الشيت مختصرة تكون افضل


----------



## محمد المسلاتي (10 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## fabergas4 (10 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## عرفه السيد (12 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير ا


----------



## eng_217 (22 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا و جزاك الله خير


----------



## eng.b.alkahtani (23 أكتوبر 2010)

الف شكر يا بش مهندس


----------



## aboswlam (16 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## no_way (16 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## aboswlam (16 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## mghcivil (17 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور على المجهود ، جزاك الله خيرا.


----------



## غادة عبد الكريم (17 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور اخي الكريم بس اذا امكن تنزيل المشاركة بصيغة pdf لان مديفتح يمي على يا برنامج اكدر افتحه وشكراً


----------



## salahlafi (17 ديسمبر 2010)

اشكر الجميع على المرور وياريت لو كان فيها اي ملاحظات


----------



## خادم السعودي (17 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا لك اخي على هذا الملف المفيد


----------



## خادم السعودي (17 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخوي 

وشكرا على التوضيح في قائمة الملاحظات لمن اراد ايجاد الكميات لاعمدة ذات قطاعات دائرية وسداسيةوغيرها


----------



## eng.b.alkahtani (18 ديسمبر 2010)

الف شكر


----------



## mi111do (18 ديسمبر 2010)

شككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككراا


----------



## هاشم كونسلت (22 ديسمبر 2010)

thanks


----------



## huthyfa (25 ديسمبر 2010)

thx alot


----------



## خالدالشرقاوى (25 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## فور ام (27 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير وشكرا على جهودك


----------



## ابورنيم (27 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير وشكرا


----------



## ابو مصطفى 91 (27 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكورين
تم التحميل


----------



## م احمد عيسي (27 ديسمبر 2010)

*مشكووووووووووووووووور على جوهدك *


----------



## ضيهء احمد موسى (27 ديسمبر 2010)

:16:


salahlafi قال:


> ارجو الاستفادة من هذة الطريقة لكل المهندسين وسوف اقدم لكم طرق اخري لحساب كميات الخرسانة وحديد التسليح لعناصر انشائية اخرى


----------



## ضيهء احمد موسى (27 ديسمبر 2010)

انا عايز احمل ومتشكرين


----------



## mzizoo (19 مارس 2011)

*السلام عليكم
مجهود جيد منك اخي الكريم مع تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق*​


----------



## سهيل البابلي (11 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## eng.thualfiqar (11 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## نجانجا (11 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## amr awad (12 أغسطس 2011)

مشكور


----------



## حسن محمد عادل (12 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا ليك يا باشمهندس.....بارك الله فيك:12:


----------



## تميز العرب (7 فبراير 2012)

مشكور على المجهود​


----------



## انس البياتي (8 فبراير 2012)

مشكوور


----------



## محب الليل (29 أكتوبر 2013)

مشكور اخوي​


----------



## هلوتس (29 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Eng.zeky (29 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## shedid75 (30 أكتوبر 2013)

tnkssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## انس عبدالله (30 أكتوبر 2013)

مجهود جيد منك اخي الكريم مع تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق


----------



## mohamedazab (30 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاءك الله خير


----------



## alkashab (5 نوفمبر 2013)

شكرا علي هذا المجهود العظيم


----------



## descovery_2000 (7 نوفمبر 2013)

مشكور اخي وبارك الله بك


----------



## eng. mm (8 نوفمبر 2013)

تسلم ايدك


----------



## nachite (21 نوفمبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## MAKLAD (22 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## rashwan7 (22 نوفمبر 2013)

جميل ولكن وزن الحديد حضرتك انت اللى بتكتبه طيب ما تدخله كمعادلة بحيث انك لو وضعت حديد 16 مثلا يحسبه البرنامج تلقائى وده افضل وزن الحديد فى المتر الطول = مربع القطر \ 162يعنى لوحديد 8 يبقى 8*8\162 = .395 كجم وزن المتر الطولى ويضرب فى عدد واطول الكانات يعطى لنا الوزن الكلى للكانات او لحديد الاعمده وفقك الله اخى الكريم


----------



## smart7 (22 نوفمبر 2013)

تمام... الله يباركلك


----------



## metkal (26 نوفمبر 2013)

شكـــرا على الموضوع​


----------



## يونس الدايمي (6 ديسمبر 2013)

THannnnnnnnnnnks


----------



## REAL DIDI (18 نوفمبر 2014)

شكراً جزيلاً على المجهود الطيب وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## abdo727 (18 نوفمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

